# Womens bodysuits



## Adapting

Agreed. It actually fits them each person and isn't just a t shirt with black underneath.


----------



## Mr.Z

Adapting said:


> Agreed. It actually fits them each person and isn't just a t shirt with black underneath.


Even Ronda martial gi fit her. Nice reference to her judo and Olympic bakground


----------



## deadcool

I had no idea that the female wrestlers could look so good when they are all covered up. All of them looked fantastic. Perhaps they should make this change permanent and in USA shows as well?


----------



## Awareness

I liked the Britney Spears reference Liv Morgan had on. 2001 was a great year.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

deadcool said:


> I had no idea that the female wrestlers could look so good when they are all covered up. All of them looked fantastic. Perhaps they should make this change permanent and in USA shows as well?


Why? They should be able to wear whatever they want that’s appropriate wrestling gear.


----------



## somerandomfan

I liked them, actually looked thought out and a few of those could work as regular additions to their ring wardrobes.


----------



## grecefar

I did like becky suit, her hairstyle too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Becky had the back AND front wedgie going. So, that was nice. Best part of the horrid show, actually.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Mr.Z said:


> I must say they did a much better job this year. The ladies looked good.


It really looked badass ngl


----------



## iarwain

deadcool said:


> I had no idea that the female wrestlers could look so good when they are all covered up.


I've always found women in one piece bodysuits to be appealing. They tend to be very formfitting, so it isn't necessarily about how much skin you show. I'm almost surprised Saudi Arabia finds them acceptable. I remember Mary Tyler Moore's capri pants were considered scandalous by some, back on the old Dick Van **** Show.


----------



## Adapting

deadcool said:


> I had no idea that the female wrestlers could look so good when they are all covered up. All of them looked fantastic. Perhaps they should make this change permanent and in USA shows as well?


They look better half naked.


----------



## deadcool

Catalanotto said:


> Why? They should be able to wear whatever they want that’s appropriate wrestling gear.


Not in Saudi Arabia. Its a conservative country. But in USA, yes of course.


----------



## RamPaige

Credit to the backwards society being slightly less backwards. I'm generally surprised they allowed Ronda Rousy to wrestle barefoot.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

I saw Rhonda's Ankle! The Scandal!

Sad that Aliyah's dream to wrestle in Saudi didn't came true.


----------



## REALCellWaters

I was looking at a photo of Alexa Bliss on Instagram. I was thinking to myself: what the hell is with her new attire? It's awful. I was assuming it was just her. That's how the WWE wants her character to dress now. Then I remembered... OH, RIGHT, they're in Saudi Arabia and the women need to be dressed in bodysuits. Thank God that's not her permanent new attire. Lol.


----------



## TAC41

deadcool said:


> Not in Saudi Arabia. Its a conservative country. But in USA, yes of course.


You literally said they should make the change permanent for USA shows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

deadcool said:


> Not in Saudi Arabia. Its a conservative country. But in USA, yes of course.


“Conservative”

that’s one way of putting it. I suppose.


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah that caught me off guard, usually they have to wear baggy shirts to hide the shape of their tits and ass, what changed? they actually found those skin tight bodysuits that show off all their figure acceptable? thats hard to believe.


----------



## keithf40

iarwain said:


> I've always found women in one piece bodysuits to be appealing. They tend to be very formfitting, so it isn't necessarily about how much skin you show. I'm almost surprised Saudi Arabia finds them acceptable. I remember Mary Tyler Moore's capri pants were considered scandalous by some, back on the old Dick Van **** Show.


Should also censor the dick.


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Sonya, Rhea and Livs costumes were great looking and even with Rhea and Liv wearing them they looked good. All the women, except Charlotte, had improvised this year a lot better with the costumes to cater to the backwards country they're in. I was surprised they could wear tight stuff or pleather outfits. Wtf was Charlotte wearing? She looked like she bought some kids pajamas and cut the feet off. Becky's wasn't too good either, the rest worked though and some were a massive improvement over what they wear normally like Rheas, Livs, Bianca, etc.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

Charlotte and Naomi are wearing Wendy Choo merch

---
I am also amazed they Allow Sonya to Wrestle in Saudi. They didn't allow Aliyah to Wrestle in Saudi though.


----------



## zodiacF5

Catalanotto said:


> Why? They should be able to wear whatever they want that’s appropriate wrestling gear.


It's in Islamic rules, women aren't allowed to show their skin except for face and hand. It is a sin if a guy that are not family to see it


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I bet it got hot in the bodysuits


----------



## Gwi1890

They looked like cartoon characters lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood

zodiacF5 said:


> It's in Islamic rules, women aren't allowed to show their skin except for face and hand. It is a sin if a guy that are not family to see it


I am aware of that, I’m referring to him thinking this should be made permanent in America. I do not support the idea that women can’t be free. There shouldn’t be any place on the planet where we can’t wear what we want.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah that caught me off guard, usually they have to wear baggy shirts to hide the shape of their tits and ass, what changed? they actually found those skin tight bodysuits that show off all their figure acceptable? thats hard to believe.


That caught me off guard too, maybe they were ok with it now in 2022 as opposed to 2021 and the previous years?


----------



## iarwain

REALCellWaters said:


> I was looking at a photo of Alexa Bliss on Instagram. I was thinking to myself: what the hell is with her new attire? It's awful. I was assuming it was just her. That's how the WWE wants her character to dress now. Then I remembered... OH, RIGHT, they're in Saudi Arabia and the women need to be dressed in bodysuits. Thank God that's not her permanent new attire. Lol.


I was half hoping they were going to bring back the "normal" Alexa Bliss and drop the whole devil doll gimmick or whatever she is now. Like she was actually cured in those awful therapy sessions and she went back to normal. Looks like that's not the case though.



keithf40 said:


> Should also censor the dick.


Might as well censor the Van too, while we're at it.


----------



## Piers

With everything going on these days I'm surprised so many women agreed it to go wrestle in that country and wear those.


----------



## Leviticus

Saudi Arabia, where women can't go out without a male escort and can be killed for showing their ankle, and they kidnap reporters and activists and dismember them in their embassy before carrying them out in trashbags. and the US and US companies just ignore it because the Saudi royals bribe them.

This is why we need to put more money into green energy. Once we no longer need their oil, we can cut all ties with the criminal syndicate that is the Saudi royal family, and maybe we can help the heroic freedom fighters who rebel against them instead. It would be nice to see these terrorist supporting peices of garbage all get strung up in the street.

NEVER FORGET THAT IT WAS THE SAUDI ROYALS WHO FUNDED 9/11


----------

